# Rough Scaled Python Thread



## Miss_Stripey (Mar 27, 2009)

I really like these snakes saw one the other day. Any info, tips, pictures on them anyone.

thanks


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 27, 2009)

The only tip i'd give is don't buy one as an investment.


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 27, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> The only tip i'd give is don't buy one as an investment.


 
Awesome snakes they are, but thats a great tip...they seem to be dropping in price very quickly which is a shame


----------



## Miss_Stripey (Mar 27, 2009)

I heard that alll captive breds originate from only 3 wild caught specimins. That would be the price tag reason but are there any more wild ones being used since or are all of them a lil in bred now....


----------



## trogdor1988 (Mar 27, 2009)

Dont know if its true but i've heard inbreeding in herps isnt as much of a problem, they can inbreed up to 9 generations before anything starts going wrong. Something like that i was told anyway not sure if its true.


----------



## adder99 (Mar 28, 2009)

arnt they the biggest python in aus.

click on the link below and see some pics

http://www.reptilepets.co.za/rp300812.htm


----------



## Lewy (Mar 28, 2009)

trogdor1988 said:


> Dont know if its true but i've heard inbreeding in herps isnt as much of a problem, they can inbreed up to 9 generations before anything starts going wrong. Something like that i was told anyway not sure if its true.


 

Yes this it true:lol:


----------



## Lewy (Mar 28, 2009)

adder99 said:


> arnt they the biggest python in aus.
> 
> click on the link below and see some pics
> 
> http://www.reptilepets.co.za/rp300812.htm


 

LOL mate your thinking about scrubbys 

This is about Rough Scaled Pythons:lol:


----------



## LullabyLizard (Mar 28, 2009)

trogdor1988 said:


> Dont know if its true but i've heard inbreeding in herps isnt as much of a problem, they can inbreed up to 9 generations before anything starts going wrong. Something like that i was told anyway not sure if its true.




I'm against inbreeding. 


It hasn't been good in any species, why would It be different in herps?


----------



## squishi (Mar 28, 2009)

i just recievd a pair on wednesday and i am in love i got them from ultimate reptile suppliers which has them on special 2 for $3000 and they have such a great temperment and are good feeders i will post pics of mine later but they will be appearing at the gladstone reptile expo 18/04/09 if any one wants to see them


----------



## Retic (Mar 28, 2009)

Yes it's true, it has been shown many times overseas that inbreeding multiple generations has no deleterious affects. What applies to mammals DOES NOT apply to reptiles. 



trogdor1988 said:


> Dont know if its true but i've heard inbreeding in herps isnt as much of a problem, they can inbreed up to 9 generations before anything starts going wrong. Something like that i was told anyway not sure if its true.


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 28, 2009)

LullabyLizard said:


> I'm against inbreeding.
> 
> 
> It hasn't been good in any species, why would It be different in herps?



Absolutely! Would you like to do 'it' with your mum or sister?


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 28, 2009)

Or worse... Your Nanna! Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!


----------



## kupper (Mar 28, 2009)

damn it we cant keeo them in vic


----------



## Jet_1 (Mar 28, 2009)

I think the founder stock was closer to 10 or 12 unrelated animals and if managed well for the first couple of generations (which I have heard they were) then inbreeding probably isnt an issue with this species at the moment.


----------



## Mudimans (Mar 28, 2009)

Squishi, we bought a brother for your pair, we'll be going up to gladstone so we'll look you up, our little man is a stunner, eats well and doesn't snap, gorgeous animals


----------



## squishi (Mar 28, 2009)

Mudimans said:


> Squishi, we bought a brother for your pair, we'll be going up to gladstone so we'll look you up, our little man is a stunner, eats well and doesn't snap, gorgeous animals


 
that will be great are you the guys that had one there last year i missed out on going cause i had to work but i got the day off this year i am showing up with keyarna and mike from ure reptiles we will be setting up next to eachother


----------



## blackthorn (Mar 28, 2009)

I've posted these before:


----------



## squishi (Mar 28, 2009)

awe so cute mine are only babies i just love their blue eyes


----------



## pythons73 (Mar 28, 2009)

Heres a couple pictures i had laying around,enjoy...


----------



## Maree (Mar 28, 2009)

Inbreeding is/has been used with nearly every form of domestic animals we have. I wouldn't even give it a second thought. Its useful for 'fixing' certain genetic phenotypes. All those pretty jungles (high yellows etc) would have used some form of inbreeding. 

Maree


----------



## Mudimans (Mar 28, 2009)

squishi said:


> that will be great are you the guys that had one there last year i missed out on going cause i had to work but i got the day off this year i am showing up with keyarna and mike from ure reptiles we will be setting up next to eachother


 
This is our first year going, making the drive up Saturday morning and staying over Saturday night and driving back on the Sunday. Be good to see some RSP more in the flesh.


----------



## squishi (Mar 28, 2009)

just finished work here are my pics


----------



## squishi (Mar 28, 2009)

Mudimans said:


> This is our first year going, making the drive up Saturday morning and staying over Saturday night and driving back on the Sunday. Be good to see some RSP more in the flesh.


 
look forward to meeting you anyway i hope you have a good drive


----------



## slacker (Mar 28, 2009)

How cute is the photo where he/she is curled up in a ball?


----------



## squishi (Mar 28, 2009)

slacker said:


> How cute is the photo where he/she is curled up in a ball?


 
i know it was the most addorable thing to watch really they stole my heart first day we got them


----------



## Australis (Mar 28, 2009)

People are worried about inbreeding a species 
that has such a micro distribution? The captive
population originates from a single island i think?
(I know theres other populations)
So its safe to assume they've been inbreeding for
thousands of years... forget 9 generations.


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 28, 2009)

Australis said:


> People are worried about inbreeding a species
> that has such a micro distribution? The captive
> population originates from a single island i think?
> (I know theres other populations)
> ...



Yeah be serious about this guys. They've only got a small gene pool, can't you tell? That's why they all look retarded.


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Mar 28, 2009)

We're talking about Roughies, Gordo...not people from Darwin.


----------



## Lewy (Mar 28, 2009)

Jonno from ERD said:


> We're talking about Roughies, Gordo...not people from Darwin.


 

:lol::lol::lol::lol: thats funny :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 28, 2009)

Jonno from ERD said:


> We're talking about Roughies, Gordo...not people from Darwin.



Touche` Jonno, touche`.


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 28, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> Touche` Jonno, touche`.


 ya walked right into that one now didnt you ....:lol:


----------



## Kris (Mar 28, 2009)

Jonno from ERD said:


> We're talking about Roughies, Gordo...not people from Darwin.




SO true.


----------



## Varanus1 (Mar 28, 2009)

They really are quite a unique species, and as previously stated, its a shame that we can't keep them here in Vic (yet ). Roughies actually remind me greatly of Amazon tree boas (Corallus hortulanus), not as much colour wise, but more with respect to their body shape and design. Here's a link to show you what I mean:

http://www.amazontreeboa.org/geegee.htm

Regards,
Trent.


----------



## indyspotted (Mar 29, 2009)

adder99 said:


> arnt they the biggest python in aus.
> 
> click on the link below and see some pics
> 
> http://www.reptilepets.co.za/rp300812.htm


 

:shock: something tells me skip isnt coming home to timmy:lol:


----------



## herpkeeper (Mar 29, 2009)

i have a few roughies and have found them to be very placid & easy to work with 
as the price of them drops over the next couple of season's I think they will become very popular & deservedly so  beautiful animals


----------



## Niall (Mar 29, 2009)

There was 7 Wild Rougies caught from the wild,

2 went to Perth Zoo ( they have bred them twice now)
Another 2 were kept at a Broom DEC but tranferd to a new Croc farm in Broom.
The other 3 Went to the Australian reptile park and thats where all your babies parents parents came from.
They are only found in a small region north of broom around Hunter River and Prince Frederick Harbour.

The people in VIC dont you think you have enough on your keepers list,
We in WA have every little on our keepers list, we aren't even allowed the roughies even though they are only found in WA nor childrens and North West Carpets.
We are only allowed to keep 41 species (Only 5 Pythons) and thats S ***!!!!

Nice pic Herpkeeper


----------



## Miss_Stripey (Mar 29, 2009)

Wow thanks for that guys. Shame about not keeping them in Vic or WA. If more people could keep them im sure they would be popular. Well i cant wait going to me me one this year i think. (gotta start saving)

The picture of the Ball roughie is so cute thansk for sharing pics


----------



## krusty (Mar 29, 2009)

Niall said:


> The people in VIC dont you think you have enough on your keepers list,
> We in WA have every little on our keepers list, we aren't even allowed the roughies even though they are only found in WA nor childrens and North West Carpets.
> We are only allowed to keep 41 species (Only 5 Pythons) and thats S ***!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Hooglabah (Mar 29, 2009)

it wouldnt be hard to keep em in vic im currently working on a petition to get em on licence in vic but im haveing trouble working out how to get names on a form other than going from pet shop to pet shop and getting signiatures wich seems like it would be a colossal waste of time.


----------



## Bushfire (Mar 29, 2009)

I was under the impression the most of the hard work on getting roughies in vic was done ie. Approved by dse etc etc but are just waiting for it to go through parliment.


----------



## NRE-808 (Mar 29, 2009)

I heard this a little while ago ad i am hoping someone here could help me out with some facts -- Its in regards to the size of their chompers... i heard that they have the largest teeth of any Australian python <-- this true of false?

In regards to keeping them in Victoria, i read somewhere last night that they are working on making it possible for you guys to keep Rough Scaled Pythons down there as well


----------



## Mudimans (Mar 29, 2009)

true, judging from the bites from my yearling i think its teeth are about the same as my much older coastals


----------



## herpkeeper (Mar 29, 2009)

NRE-808 said:


> I heard this a little while ago ad i am hoping someone here could help me out with some facts -- Its in regards to the size of their chompers... i heard that they have the largest teeth of any Australian python <-- this true of false?
> 
> TRUE ! they have HUGE teeth :shock:


----------



## wizz (Mar 29, 2009)

well can not let that rock rat get away....LOL


----------



## Mudimans (Mar 29, 2009)

wizz said:


> well can not let that rock rat get away....LOL


Or her owner apparently


----------



## herpkeeper (Mar 30, 2009)

OUCH !!! Mudimans, did you have the sent of rodents on you, or does that one think it's a jungle ? LOL


----------



## squishi (Mar 30, 2009)

this picture is not mine my partner sent it to me but for the size of the roughies they do have huge teeth


----------



## herpkeeper (Mar 30, 2009)

awsome pic !


----------



## mark83 (Mar 30, 2009)

awesome. the teeth are huge


----------



## Jason (Mar 30, 2009)

SR have dropped there prices to meet the price that URS are selling them for.... 3K a pair now. very VERY tempting!


----------



## slacker (Mar 30, 2009)

Jason said:


> SR have dropped there prices to meet the price that URS are selling them for.... 3K a pair now. very VERY tempting!



Not surprising... it's been more than just URS selling them at that price; it was only a matter of time for the ranch followed suit.


----------



## kupper (Mar 30, 2009)

those are montorous teeth


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 30, 2009)

They are definetly a class 2 reptile in NSW arent they? Was just looking and realised theyre not on my species list.


----------



## kupper (Mar 30, 2009)

we are not even allowed to keep them in vic whihc is a shame form my knowledge you can keep there everywhere but


----------



## trader (Mar 30, 2009)

slacker said:


> Not surprising... it's been more than just URS selling them at that price; it was only a matter of time for the ranch followed suit.



*ad 907-305* on *the HerpTrader* has just dropped their price to *$2800 a pair*...


----------



## Miss_Stripey (Mar 30, 2009)

Bit of a rapid price drop there hey. Becoming more tempting everyday. But i Promised myself im only allwed one snake per year .


----------



## Wild~Touch (Mar 30, 2009)

squishi said:


> this picture is not mine my partner sent it to me but for the size of the roughies they do have huge teeth



I beleive that picture belongs to John Weigel


----------



## Bob2 (Mar 31, 2009)

Bredlislave said:


> I beleive that picture belongs to John Weigel



That picture is the one that sold me on the roughies.
I still haven't copped a bite yet though. Ours are really placid except at feed time.


----------



## Ishah (Mar 31, 2009)

Goddamn thats some serious teeth! Looks like crazy pirahna teeth! Sucks to be the person bitten by them! :shock: But they are soo soo pretty with their blue eyes an all...*sigh* lol


----------



## candycaine (Mar 31, 2009)

adder99 said:


> arnt they the biggest python in aus.
> 
> click on the link below and see some pics
> 
> http://www.reptilepets.co.za/rp300812.htm


 

bahahahahahahaha 

that is so funny I think you may have miss read the post lol

she's asking about rough scale pythons not Scubbies lol


----------



## Niall (Mar 31, 2009)

kupper said:


> we are not even allowed to keep them in vic whihc is a shame form my knowledge you can keep there everywhere but


 

Its only VIC and WA who aren't allowed to keep them atm,"
Though i am sure you viccies will get them before us because you have a stricked rules and arent allowed to import pythons. :cry:


----------

